# 2013 breeding plan!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So I found out people in my area are really wanting better quality bettas :shock: I have a good number on a list already and I don't even have pairs!!
:lol:

Currently, I am starting it out with supplying information and playing with ideas 
And will create a website (even found one for a good price).

Lots of work, yes, but for me it is fun to be creative =D

What do the "buyers" want?

- bright colors
- healthy active fish
- halfmoon
- delta
- super delta
-crowntail
- doubletail
- dumbos
- yellow
- melano
- platinum
- dragonscale
- bi/tri colored
- prettier females

What they DON'T want:
- dull colors
- sick bettas
- veiltail
- pet store bettas
- dark blue (more uncommon for desire)

I can work with that 

I also found it is easier to give proper advice this way... More and more are ASKING about breeding, keeping and maintaining.

I will start with halfmoons or crowntails, and if I find doubeltail... There are many people interested in this unseen tailtype! We lack them here. 

I will also have some fun!! Raffles! Everyone has gotta love them lol. Three per spawn (I am thinking of 25 or more babies) are free (s/h costs still apply).

Shipping: Late Spring to early Fall. 
Refundable? Shipping fees are not, fish fees are.
Bonus: if the person allows I can give some freeby/ies.
Art: why not add another fun thing: drawings! Also available as laminated and framed (no frames availavble for shipping as it costs more for the buyer!) and three sizes.

Um... I have it all typed up unfortunately I lack internet and I am using my phone (so any odd things I am sorry lol!!)

I am going to find 1-2 pairs on Sunday  Looking for a crowntail male, might get a second ct gal as I have Candy already. And I would like a Halfmoon pair as well... Edmonton is where it is at lol. (doubletails I may need to ship from ontario  )


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

What did you mean when you mentioned this? 


 dark blue (more uncommon for desire)
Not sure why you'll be able to find the time to get all that done & lose your sanity with work/school/etc.....

I wish you luck & many pretty healthy babies.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I live in the middle of nowhere. When I am not working (I am not in school) I have half of my time for nothing. Boredom. Dead boredom. No cable, no friends, nothing. :/ I think I will do just fine lol.  all I have to do now is get my microworms >< roomie moved my mail somewhere in the house and the ones I got in sat there for 2-3 weeks. D:

For the dark blue... The royal blue or whatever it is. Because it is so common in pet store bettas, people got sick of it. It is like a phase... Soon red won't be wanted since 90% are reds. Red and blue are most common (even though I love them lol).


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Excited to see what you can do!

YAY Canada!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol!! Thanks Olympia haha. I wish I could find a male like Candy xD I really should have gotten the dark blue female who had awesome finnage... But... But Candy's colorful ;( lol!  Cannot wait for Sunday.

My CT Ricky did not survive the move, so I only have male pets right now. Georgie, Tigger and baby betta. :/ Altair my PK is pretty vicious and does not make nests or "flirt"..


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry I don't know the names- what about the male in your avatar?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I know VT's are supposedly mutts, but why don't people want them? There very pretty and come in alot of colors


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

(even if they are mutts)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry for th delayed response. My phone is being stupid. -.-

Anyways... The one in my avatar was Richie... Who was my import and he passed away. His immune system was all over the place! It sucked 

As for veiltails... They are so mass produced there is no true solid line anymore. Inbred crossbred badly bred... They are so common you risk trying to compete against the stores selling them. No one wants a common anymore - the genetics are wonky. All bettas can have a variety of colors. Although I do find veiltail you can have rounded, spade, large or small... Wide or thin... Fins. Kinda neat!!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah, I hate how petstores mass breed them, it's not fair to the fish


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Good luck with your breeding! Can't believe I'm going to start in a few years. >.< Just like what my signature says! Lol


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

@Lebron, is Lebron a petstore betta? He's very pretty


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> @Lebron, is Lebron a petstore betta? He's very pretty


Yep. Lebron waved his fin to thank you. :3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aww.. Poor Richie. :-(
Hopefully you find some fish with good immune systems to pass that on, it's true that so many of these fish are just immune system messes.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

GL with your plan Sena!  I had to put the breaks on breeding for a month or two due to unexpected bills  that decided to come in the mail suddenly... a few months after the fact.... *grumbles about how expensive doctor/hospital bills are.* August turned out to be "lets everyone drain me completely of money month.":demented: 

I have to say blue bettas aren't around my area particularly... not even solid blue veil tails. There are tons and tons of reds, cambodian reds, and multi colors though. I guess the "common bettas" are regional.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 

And yeah color is regional ;p but the good thing is, there are so many desiring bettas who are cared about and raised right. Plus since I have almost everything I need I will spend only 20,00 on the next few spawns  and that makes it easier to supply my bettas at a lower cost.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have almost everything I need. Just need live food cultures and the pairs... but that turns out to be around $100-$200 I just can't spend this month. So you're lucky you can get away with the minimal spending. 

If I wasn't picky I would have had my fish last month... :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mwaha  lol! I am going to be more picky too. Looking for complimentary form over color, mainly. :/


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

@Lebron Fhil says hi to Lebron


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

He said hi.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol xD I would like to find a male like Lebron ;p


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah he is a good fish


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks...? XD He doesn't have great form so... He has a hunchback and bad rays. :-?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Still pretty good for a pet store fish ;p and the spoonhead problem is actually recessive (something I learned mwaha lol)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I guess so. Does recessive mean it won't be passes down? And I don't know his genes. ._. I think there was some Grizzly in him from his scales but, eh... He did his dance to say thanks! :O


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you bred a spoonhead to one with better form there would be little to no chance of it being passed down - as far as I know. 

Lol I love the little dances!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good. Once I start breeding, Lebron would be too old. D: I also don't know his genes. I'll look at my LFS. I saw this MG CT and this blue Butterfly HM. They seemed to have great form, the spikes of the CT weren't curled either. Lebron does his dances when he seems happy. :3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely! I bred two canadian bred fish, and got my shaggy veiltail hehe. So sad it took so long to find a crowntail lady :/ then he passed away. :/ BUT, it is okay... Now I get to oggle at more fishies ;p


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Spoonheads are not necessarily recessive. One of my remaining batch are from a non soophead pair but 50% are spoon heads. The other was from a spoon head male - they're still in dark tubs so I can't really tell yet, but they don't seem to be spoonheads.

I suggest you concentrate on one type - since you said people are more interested in form, try improving form as best you can. If they like vibrant colors, work with dragons and metallics (namely platinum, copper, red dragon) - cross breed them and you will end up with a range of colors.

If you have the space and time - work out a rotating tank system. By 2 weeks, this fry goes here and you could use the tank for a new spawn. By the next 2 weeks, the first fry moves to another tank or jar and the second batch moves to their tank ...... and so on. You can breed every 2 weeks, begin selling at 3 - 4 months. A barrack system would make your life easier (less work on water changes). But Be sure you can rehome them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The rotation was actually my plan  I have tons of tanks. When I go to edmonton I will get a barrack system hehe  I offer something stores do not. Delivery, quality, and true customer service.  once to twice a month to edmonton, delivered to (or if they would like, somewhere to meet) and caresheets provided.


----------

